# S: Tagestouren rund um Ransbach/Baumbach



## foenfrisur (1. Mai 2007)

ich wollte im sommer für ein verängertes wochenende in den ww fahren...meine bruder besuchen.
diesmal endlich mit bike!

ich möchte gerne ein bis zwei schöne tagestouren unternehmen.
nix anspruchvollen, nur ein bissl die landschaft genießen.

bikemäßig bin ich vor ort entweder mit nem singlespeeder oder mit nem touren-freerider (hardtail) bestückt.
das weiß ich noch nicht genau und es häng wohl auch von den möglichen touren ab.

natürlich sollte alles auch von dort aus mit dem bike erreichbar sein, da ich mit der bahn anreise.


freue mich schon auf eure vorschläge 


sers


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2007)

Hi,
schau doch mal da rein,
hier kommen auch Leute aus Ebernhahn usw. mit zum Start in Sayn......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255683

Vielleicht bis Samstag 1300 h am Schloß Sayn ?!?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (16. Mai 2007)

@ Brexbach: danke für deinen vorschlag...komme evtl. sogar darauf zurück.

aber was anderes für mein sommerferienwochenende:
hab in einem älteren mag etwas entdeckt, was mich interessiert.
und zwar die route von butzbach nach bad ems, entlang am limes., bzw. von bad ems dann weiter nach ransbach/baumbach, wo mein ziel liegen würde.

ist die strecke schon jemand von euch gefahren?
empfehlenswert?
andere vorschläge?

bye


----------



## foenfrisur (10. Juni 2007)

niemand ne idee?

jetzt sind bald ferien hier in nrw und ich hab noch nix passendes gefunden.
kartenmaterial o.ä. wären sehr willkommen.
das fremdenverkehrsamt konnte mir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.

gibt es evtl. andere stellen bei denen man es mal versuchen könnte über diese "trans-taunus" route etwas zu erfahren oder infomaterial zu bekommen.

ich habe zwar den artikel aus nem magazin, aber der bringt jetzt ohne passende karten oder gps gerät, welches ich nicht besitze, auch nicht so viel.

kann man sich vielleicht sogar irgendwo ein gps gerät ausleihen?

bin also immer noch offen für vorschläge


----------



## WW-Horst (18. Juni 2007)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> @ Brexbach: danke für deinen vorschlag...komme evtl. sogar darauf zurück.
> 
> aber was anderes für mein sommerferienwochenende:
> hab in einem älteren mag etwas entdeckt, was mich interessiert.
> ...



Moin,
keine Ahnung wo Butzbach liegt. Aber von Ems Richtung Hillscheid/Höhr-Grenzhausen ist der Limeswanderweg ausgeschildert und sehr schön. Du solltest allerdings die andere Richtung einschlagen, also von Hillscheid nach Ems. da Du dann 2 schöne Abfahrrten mitnimmst. In Bad Ems geht es dann z.B. den mahlberg oder den Winterberg hoch wieder auf die Taunushöhe, wo der Limeswanderweg zum Teil direlt am alten Wall oder sogar darauf verläuft. 1a Landschaft und Trail! Er läuft ja dann weiter Richtung Bäderstarße, die meisten Biker fahren dann aber wieder über das Mühlbachtal zurück nach Nassau. Von dort über das gelbachtal oder die Höhen des Westerwaldes zurück. Am besten über den gut ausgeschilderten Nationalwanderweg X.


----------



## foenfrisur (25. Juni 2007)

danke für deinen vorschlag 

hab mich aber schon entschieden...
meine tour geht von butzbach (hessen), über bad ems, nach ransbach-baumbach.
immer entlang am limes-wanderweg.
sind zwei etappen, die erste etwa 82Km/2000Hm, dann rast auf nem zeltplatz bei Bad Schwalbach und am folgenden tag weiter.

gesamt sind´s etwa 155Km/3200Hm.


----------



## WW-Horst (26. Juni 2007)

na klar, wieso nicht? Die Tour wurde so auch mal vor 2 Jahren in der Bike oder MTB beschrieben. Ist wirklich landschaftlich sehr schön! Sightseeing in Bad Ems nicht vergessen (Theralbrunnen, Emser depesche, Eisdiele an der Nassauer Str. (!!).
Also viel Spaß!


----------



## Andy 013 (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo foenfrisur,

der Limeswanderweg ist zwischen den Orten Hunzel und
Becheln in einem ziemlich schlechten Zustand. Total zugewachsen mit
Dornen und sonstigem Zeug  .
Fahr lieber von Hunzel aus ins Mühlbachtal bis Nassau und dann auf die andere
Lahnseite auf den Lahnhöhenweg. Hast du mehr davon  .

Gruß
Andy 013


----------



## foenfrisur (26. Juni 2007)

Andy 013 schrieb:


> Hallo foenfrisur,
> 
> der Limeswanderweg ist zwischen den Orten Hunzel und
> Becheln in einem ziemlich schlechten Zustand. Total zugewachsen mit
> ...



danke für den tip...werd gleich mal die karten studieren


----------



## WW-Horst (27. Juni 2007)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Moin,
> ...die meisten Biker fahren dann aber wieder über das Mühlbachtal zurück nach Nassau. Von dort über das gelbachtal oder die Höhen des Westerwaldes zurück. Am besten über den gut ausgeschilderten Nationalwanderweg X.



Iss ja mein Reden!


----------

